# (>'.')> 2 looks! Bold lip & purple/pink <('.'<)



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

I did these a while ago so I can't really remember all the things I used.

First one is a bold red lip that I very rarely do, I usually just prefer a more natural gloss. But whatever, change is good!







This one's taken in bright sunlight...





And a closeup of the eye





Products

Face: Clinique stick foundation, Revlon Skinlights fluid, L'Oreal True Match powder, L'Oreal True Match concealer, MAC Blushbaby blush

Eyes: MAC Paint in Stilife, Shu Uemura Me Brown e/s, MAC Jest e/s, MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack, L'Oreal Voluminous mascara, Carbon e/s on brows, Rimmel white eyeliner on lower waterline

Lips: MAC Paint in Untitled as a base, Rimmel lipstick in Scream


And this is a second look I tried out. I'm not too fond of it, I just think purple e/s looks horrible on me and I'm never going to buy anymore purple shades.














Face: Same as above, except I think I have Nars Orgasm blush on my cheeks with a bit of MAC Pink Swoon blush.

Eyes: Paint in Mauvism, Mystical Myst e/s, Jest e/s to highlight, L'Oreal Voluminous mascara, Blacktrack Fluidline, Carbon e/s on brows

Lips: Some L'Oreal Viva Glam lipgloss stuff I got from my b/f's mom, not sure what the shade is, some bright sparkling pink stuff. I'm not too fond of it but wanted to try it out.


Comments & critiques welcome.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 28, 2006)

u r stunning! STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

Aw thanks hon!!


----------



## bitsy (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow!!!
I love the first look. Its elegant and retro...I love love love it.

BTW-you are beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bitsy


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u r stunning! STUNNING!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:holysheep: I TOTALLY agree!!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

I absolutely love that purple one but you look gorgeous in both.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i luv both looks, just amazing


----------



## poppy z (Jul 28, 2006)

since two days I make the same look with red lips. You look very glamour.
And I would like to say: i really love your eyes with purple colors! Try it more often!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the lips in both of these!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 28, 2006)

Both looks look great! So lovely.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bitsy* 
_Wow!!!
I love the first look. Its elegant and retro..._

 
I second that! You're really stunning, reminds me of the 40's movie stars, with a bit of mystery. 

The purple look is nice but I think you should've pick another shade of lipstick, maybe a light peachy one or a transparent beige.


----------



## lovelyrose (Jul 28, 2006)

You look gorgeous! Love how your skin glows! What kind of skin regimen do you use? I ask because ......are you using something special because it really glows!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 28, 2006)

All the pics look very sexy!


----------



## MiSSJDM (Jul 28, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!
YOU SHOULD DO MORE OF THE RED LIPS
IT LOOKS GOOOOOOOD ON YA DOLL!

THE PURPLE LOOK IS PRETTY TOO!!
Maybe you could try other shades of purple?
Like, something more vibrant [stars & rockets?]
or a darker shade [satellite dreams?]
=) I'm sure those colors will be fun to experiment with.
I agree with Esperansa on the lipcolor.
I absolutely love the sparkly pink lipstuff in the 2nd pic.
I think that color would be amazing with a more neutral eye.

Great make-up & pics hunn!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyrose* 
_You look gorgeous! Love how your skin glows! What kind of skin regimen do you use? I ask because ......are you using something special because it really glows!_

 
Nothing really very special, but I guess it works for me. I wash my face with the Dove Self-Foaming cleanser at least once a day. I find it doesn't strip my skin yet gets off all my makeup (ecxept waterproof mascara, I use something else for that.) I have combination skin - some oily spots in the T-zone but dry patches besides on my cheeks and above the lip. In the winter my face is more overall on the dry side.

I use Olay Complete moisturizer with spf 15 for daily wear, and a L'Oreal age defying cream for night as it is more rich and hydrating. I have very fair skin so I have to be careful not to get sunburn, the spf 15 is great for that, and I use it all over my face and neck ever day, even when it's not sunny out. (UV rays are still harmful even in cloudy weather!)

I don't go tanning or anything like that, it totally ages your skin. I'm 26 now and want to prevent any early signs of wrinkles or pigmentation. Plus, I just don't tan well because I'm very fair.

Hmmm what else? I drink lots of good ol' tapwater (none of that expensive bottled stuff, the tapwater here in Switzerland is delicious!) Sometimes I exfoliate using the St. Ives Apricot scrub, but only like once a week or every 10 days. Over-exfoliation can actually really irritate your skin and cause itchy red flaky patches on your skin, so I only do it when I notice my skin on my face is getting a bit rough.


That's about it really. I'm lucky not to suffer from acne or anything like that, I rarely ever get a pimple. Maybe 1 once in a blue moon, altho I do have some small blackheads on the side of my nose but that's normal with most people I think.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Jul 28, 2006)

gorgeous! i looove your coloring (dark hair, light skin, ESP the eyes!)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 28, 2006)

I cannot stress how beautiful you are!  You always look so refreshed and awake. I love your lips as well. Very pouty and plump


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

You look beautiful!! That red lip is very flattering on you, and I like the purple too...it really brings out your eye color.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

both stunning!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow you look awsome with the bright red lipstick


----------



## Ambi (Jul 29, 2006)

Loving the first look, so classic and pretty.


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 29, 2006)

I love them both-- the red lip on you makes you look like a hot classic pinup girl!  I think you look great in purple, but if you really don't like it, you can pass that Mystical Mist my way, OK?


----------



## delovely (Jul 29, 2006)

I actually like purple on you... if anything I think you should try applying it darker/using a darker purple. a smoky purple eye would look so good on you!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 29, 2006)

I love the purple and the pink u look so shot i like the color of the shirt also and the hair =)


----------



## ndn_chicka (Jul 29, 2006)

i think purple look awesome on you


----------



## Booyahkasha (Jul 30, 2006)

girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I can't BELIEVE you didn't see me that day you came to my counter! dayam! 

Ok so first of all, you + red lipstick= HOT. I must say that the liner COULD be a little straighter, but it looks like you did like with either liquid or cream, which in either case, takes a SERIOUSLY steady hand to get it P-E-R-F-E-C-T. The second look is gorge, you know your blending is hot. However the lips look a little bit undefined..did you not use a liner? It's also taking away from the purple... (Mystical Mist is AMAZING. I just got it not long ago and am in absolute love) and I know that this is a bright color but doesn't look so bright compared to the pink lips! If you had used like a seriously dark plum lipstick or something, I think it would have brought out the purple AND your eye color a bit more!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 30, 2006)

So many different looks on One BEAUTIFUL girl......I would keep pursuing purples......I have not seen anything yet that did not look just great on you.


----------



## widerlet (Aug 2, 2006)

I love,love,love! The first look.I would be soooooo greatful if you could post a tutorial of that look.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Julia,   i would love to see a tut for the 1st look ...


----------



## babylinda (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the second look! Very pretty


----------



## user79 (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Booyahkasha* 
_girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I can't BELIEVE you didn't see me that day you came to my counter! dayam! 

Ok so first of all, you + red lipstick= HOT. I must say that the liner COULD be a little straighter, but it looks like you did like with either liquid or cream, which in either case, takes a SERIOUSLY steady hand to get it P-E-R-F-E-C-T. The second look is gorge, you know your blending is hot. However the lips look a little bit undefined..did you not use a liner? It's also taking away from the purple... (Mystical Mist is AMAZING. I just got it not long ago and am in absolute love) and I know that this is a bright color but doesn't look so bright compared to the pink lips! If you had used like a seriously dark plum lipstick or something, I think it would have brought out the purple AND your eye color a bit more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree my lining with the Fluidliner isn't perfect yet. I think I don't have a very good brush for it, the one I have is almost too thin so it goes on shaky instead of smooth. I need to buy something better...what brush do you use for Fluidliner so it goes on really smooth?

Also, I dont really use lipliner, I don't have any. I'd have to buy one for every shade of lip gloss/stick I have and since I don' use it that much, I think it would be a waste of money. The pink lips weren't my fav anyway, I just kind of slapped shit on haha.


----------

